# Climbing Arborist Position in Milwaukee



## Nickrosis

Application Deadline: Until position is filled.

Crawford Tree & Landscape Services, Inc. is seeking to fill an arborist position at a progressive company that is enjoying rapid growth. Our client base is primarily high-end residential services where we provide total landscape care. 

Desired Qualifications:

Climbing experience required
Self-starter attitude, desire for career growth
ISA Certification preferred
CDL license preferred

Duties Include:

Tree pruning and removal
Small tree training
Shrub care
Stump grinding
We perform landscape and snow plowing work as well in other parts of our company.
Work week is 4-6 days depending on your preferences, weather, and workload.

Description of Benefits
Pay is commensurate with experience and education. Benefits include health and dental insurance. Paid holidays/vacation after one year. Education time is compensated; and qualifying conference registration and hotel expenses paid (i.e. Wisconsin Arborist Association's summer, fall, and winter conferences, TCI Expo, and ISA Annual Conference). Annual company picnic and dinners. 

Equal opportunity employer.

Contact: Nicholas Crawford
Phone: (414) 354-4639
E-mail: [email protected]
c/o: Crawford Tree & Landscape Services, Inc.
8760 W. Calumet Road
Milwaukee, WI 53224
www.crawfordtree.com


----------



## a_lopa

any chance of a months work


----------



## Nickrosis

Stopping by?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Need any part time/temp help?


----------

